
Hands on with the Smallest Game Boy Ever Made - szczys
http://hackaday.com/2018/02/12/hands-on-with-the-smallest-game-boy-ever-made/
======
nemasu
I would love one of these. Since it's open source, I wonder if it's powerful
enough to run SNES games.

~~~
dmitrygr
Keep in mind that this device's screen is significantly lower resolution than
gameboy, so graphics are downscaled. Text is somewhat readable sometimes.

